# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Tour >  Tour giá rẻ tuần 4 tháng 06/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Cùng Didau tận hưởng những khoảnh khắc tuyệt vời ở Hòn Ngọc Việt qua khu vui chơi giải trí bằng hệ thống cáp treo vượt biển dài nhất thế giới ở Nha Trang, khám phá thành phố sương mù Đà Lạt thơ mộng. Đến Dubai để thưởng thức trà ở khách sạn 7 sao đầu tiên trên thế giới. Tham quan sứ sở kim chi với những điểm du lịch thú vị, cảnh vật đầy lãng mạn như trong các bộ phim truyền hình


*TRONG NƯỚC*

*Tp.HCM - Nha Trang - Vinpearl Land - Hòn Lao - Đảo Khỉ*

Thời gian: 3 ngày - 3 đêmGiá tour: 1.800.000 VNĐ/ 1 kháchPhương tiện: ô tô, tàu lửaKhởi hành: 26/06/2012

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Xe và HDV theo suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchThuyền và tàu hỏa (nếu có) theo chương trìnhChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểmThuế và phí phục vụ

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Bến Thành Tourist

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hà Nội - Đà Lạt*

Thời gian: 3 ngày - 2 đêmGiá tour: 5.677.000 VNĐ/ 1 khách (Áp dụng cho đoàn từ 100 khách trở lên)Phương tiện: đi và về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: Hàng ngày

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, xe và HDV theo suốt tuyếnChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trìnhXe đưa đón sân bay Liên Khương, bảo hiểm du lịch

* Giá tour không bao gồm: Đón tiễn sân bay Nội Bài, chi phí cá nhân, Xe ngựa, xe leo núi, cáp treo, chương trình giao lưu văn hóa Tây Nguyên

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Bốn Mùa

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Tp.HCM - Dubai - Abu Dhabi*

Thời gian: 5 ngày 4 đêmGiá tour: 31.992.000 VNĐ/ 1 kháchPhương tiện: đi và về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: 05/07/2012

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, thuế sân bay, phí an ninh và xăng dầuXe và HDV theo suốt tuyếnBảo hiểm du lịch và lệ phí xin visaChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Hộ chiếu, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hà Nội - Pusan - Jeju - Seoul - Nami*

Thời gian: 7 ngày - 6 đêmGiá tour: 23.950.000 VNĐ/ 1 kháchPhương tiện: đi và về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: 18/07/2012

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, thuế sân bay, phí an ninh và xăng dầuXe và HDV theo suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchThủ tục hồ sơ, thư mời và lệ phí visa XNC Hàn QuốcChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan theo chương trình

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Hộ chiếu, tiền bồi dưỡng cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Hà Nội Tourist

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------

